# Help!!



## Guest (May 24, 2002)

For all practical purposes, I missed a shift. I swear that I put the car into fourth, but the revs went sky high. I think at the very least, I have bent valves. I don't even know what other damage is associated with that. I am taking my aftermarket parts off right now. I need some knowledgable help here on how to approach this. Is this something that may be repaired under warranty? Please give me some ideas here.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

VooDoo said:


> *For all practical purposes, I missed a shift. I swear that I put the car into fourth, but the revs went sky high. I think at the very least, I have bent valves. I don't even know what other damage is associated with that. I am taking my aftermarket parts off right now. I need some knowledgable help here on how to approach this. Is this something that may be repaired under warranty? Please give me some ideas here. *


what makes you think you bent a valve? what speed was the engine jumping to?


----------



## 00sentra (May 23, 2002)

I had a friend do the same thing, and tapped the valve....he drove a '02 BMW 325i, its not covered underwarrenty, and cost him an arm and a leng to get fixed


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

00sentra said:


> *I had a friend do the same thing, and tapped the valve....he drove a '02 BMW 325i, its not covered underwarrenty, and cost him an arm and a leng to get fixed *


If the car is running normal, then it is ok. If it is running like crap, you proably threw off rocker arms if you have an SR20.

Mike


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2002)

The car was running really bad. No power and sounded HORRIBLE. I am not sure if the sound was a rod knock or a valve tap. (I am not that experienced). Regardless, I took it to a friend at a local nissan dealer. He told me he could get me around the fact that I have modifications done. Hopefully, I can get it covered under warranty. I would doubt it, but I can still hope. 

Question. Is there ANY possible way for the shifter to feel like it was going into 4th, but engage 2nd? The reason I ask is because I've been driving this car for a year and a half. I know where 4th gear is and it really felt like 4th gear. I put the clutch in and put it in nuetral and tried 4th again. Same results. Is there any way it is the transmission or the synchros?


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2002)

Wow... I can't believe there's someone out there that actually mis-shifted an SE! I always thought it was more proned on 6-gear trannies.

I would understand why you'd think you stuck in in fourth... the gates are wide enough to differenciate.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2002)

Mike, you were right. I threw a rocker arm, which took a nice chunk out of a lobe on the intake cam. A couple tappets found their way down into the oil pan. I guess I am very fortunate that there was no damage to the piston or cylinder. Seeing as how the intake cam needed to be replaced, it seemed like a good opportunity to put in the JWT S3's. The car idles a little rough now, put not serious. (I wish they had an ecu program for the 2000+ SR20's. But I'm sure that isn't coming any time soon).


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2002)

*To anyone with knowledge of the S3's....*

or aftermarket cams in general. I know that the idle is a bit rough, compared to stock. But do these cams cause a slight change in the smoothness of the engine (both under acceleration and at a constant speed). Because I feel like the engine isn't revving quite as smooth as before, and I don't know if that is due to the cams... or the fact that the engine was just seriously over-revved.


----------

